# can not reboot

## tomas.pulai

when i reboot my system it remain on line unloading alsa modules.... and nothing was happen...

my kernel version is 2.6.29-gentoo-r5. I have alsa modules in kernel.

Some solution??

----------

## Kulfaangaren!

The problem is that /etc/init.d/alsasound tries to unload alsa modules in the wrong order. It is all described in this bug report which also contains a patch for /etc/init.d/alsasound that unloads the modules in the right order.

There are a few patches in the bugzilla but the one I tested (and it works) is this one.

// Fredrik

----------

